# 2011 Chicago Auto show coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Billed as the biggest auto show in America, the Chicago Auto Show never has a lot of debuts, but what it lacks in quantity it makes up in quality. This year's show is no different with a small number of automakers holding press conferences and debuts rumored (and in some cases confirmed) to include the Chevy Camaro Z28, the VW Jetta GLI and the Acura TL; plus more from Dodge, Hyundai and Suzuki.

Check back for breaking updates with coverage from the *Chicago Auto Show* starting on *February 9th*.


----------

